# Trail Photos!



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

It is a beautiful day today. I got the day off work, so we hit the trails!









*"Come, join us on our adventure!"*









*We both have big smiles!*









*That face.*









*"I picked some flowers for you, Mama."*









*So many things to see, and smell.*









*Sure, he's great at staying. Just not so great at looking at the camera.*









*More staying.*









*"Of course. Another selfie, hoomans." :roll: *









*Let's take a break.*









*And hydrate.*

Continued...


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

*Close up of the cuteness.*









*Another angle.*









*One last pic-stop before we head home.*

Logan seems to be all rested up now, we'll prob be going on one more short walk before it gets dark. 
Fall is lovely and all.. I like the colors, and the weather.. but the darkness!.. The awful early darkness.. :/


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

CandyLeopard said:


>


_How_ does that tounge fit in that nose?  Bostons are so cool! And I'm seriously jealous of your weather. This morning I had to wait for the hail to slow down before I could get Eeyore to even consider going out the door...


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awww great pictures! You're both so cute!


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

Such cute pictures! He seriously has the best smile paired with the best ears ever!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Eeyore said:


> _How_ does that tounge fit in that nose?  Bostons are so cool! And I'm seriously jealous of your weather. This morning I had to wait for the hail to slow down before I could get Eeyore to even consider going out the door...


Sometimes it doesn't fit. 
And that sucks! We're suppose to have nice hot weather all week. 



jade5280 said:


> Awww great pictures! You're both so cute!


Aww, thank you jade  



TravelingKoolie said:


> Such cute pictures! He seriously has the best smile paired with the best ears ever!


Logan thanks you!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

He is just the cutest little man


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Gorgeous photos and gorgeous boy.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> He is just the cutest little man


Thank you! 



CptJack said:


> Gorgeous photos and gorgeous boy.


Thanks!!  I feel like we are also due for some Bug photos *hint hint nudge nudge*


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll see what I can do tomorrow/this weekend.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

CptJack said:


> I'll see what I can do tomorrow/this weekend.


Yay!!!!!


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

His tongue is just hilarious...so is his aversion to looking directly at the camera, lol.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Handsome looking Boston,and yeah its amazing how big dogs tongues can be.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

DGerry said:


> His tongue is just hilarious...so is his aversion to looking directly at the camera, lol.


Hehe, I know! He makes the funniest faces. He makes me smile everyday. 



Foresthund said:


> Handsome looking Boston,and yeah its amazing how big dogs tongues can be.


Thank you much!


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

He's such a handsome little guy! I feel you on these shorter days... I love sunny fall weather but am really struggling with these shorter days  I'm solar powered! It looks like a perfect day off with Logan


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

d-aaawwwwwww :becky: I just LOVE his expressions! Looks like he can go from serious, proper butler to total goof-ball in the blink of an eye... heehee!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Is this a natural BT tail? Are some born shorter than others, or are all short ones cropped? How does he carry it when excited/playing/etc


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

No docking for bostons - at least you're not supposed to dock them. 

They do have a weird tail though. They're often not just short but short and kinked and in some cases (including Bugs) absolutely immobile. Like... she can't wag her tail.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> Is this a natural BT tail? Are some born shorter than others, or are all short ones cropped? How does he carry it when excited/playing/etc


It is his natural tail, but normally BTs are born with shorter, or bobbed tails. 
They are suppose to have undocked short tails, but of course some can be born with longer ones, or even a full tail, screwed or not screwed. 

When he is relaxed, like in the pictures, his tail points down and looks really straight. When he is excited, he carries it higher, but he can only lift it as high as it being horizontal with his body.. and it's screwed. I'll have to find a pic of it, lol.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

CptJack said:


> No docking for bostons - at least you're not supposed to dock them.
> 
> They do have a weird tail though. They're often not just short but short and kinked and in some cases (including Bugs) absolutely immobile. Like... she can't wag her tail.


I'm sure Bostons that are born with longer tails do get docked though, I've met a couple with 2 inch tails that didn't look natural to me. All nubby and baldish at the tip.
Logan can wag his tail! He still wiggles his butt along with it though. 

Here's a video that perfectly shows his excited tail!
And a photo;


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Bug's tail is tiny - probably even under 2 inches and bald, but it's extremely, extremely kinked and the bald is actually from neuropathy from the weird nerve thing that can happen in corkscrew tails - ie: she chewed on it until hair stopped growing back. And it's REALLY immobile.

But yeah, I'm absolutely sure some Bostons are docked. Probably even quite a few.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

I can understand why they would dock a longer screw tail, like Logan's. It's just so awkward and he can't sit on it because it gets all coiled up under him. And sometimes his leash will get stuck under his tail and his body will get lifted because his tail is not so flexible lol.

A normal natural tail I would leave alone though! I've seen a few with normal long tails and they are really cute.


----------

